# Massey 165



## daveuta (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi All,
Brand new to your site, I recently purchased a massey 165 and know nothing about it, It has the perkins deisel with the exhaust on the left hand side, Multi power and serial number HFG 504061 on the tag under the steering columb.I have searched high and low to date the tractor using the s/n but no luck Can any =one help with this 
Cheers daveuta


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, daveuta. Try this link, hope it helps! Bye http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/7/4/746-massey-ferguson-165.html


----------

